# Where do you stand on Pickle Forks?



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, I wonder the varying opinions are on PFS. I personally like them for pests as I'm just able to get it out on target and send a shot faster. Some of my friends say 'No forks is just dumb'. Then I show them the video of Gamekeeper John saying 'they're absolute rubbish' then in another video saying how awesome they are. No smack about John, just saying until you get your mitts on one your bound to get some preconceived notions.

They are, as some have stated, a strange beast. Don't be afraid - be intrigued. Here's a natty PFS I'm turning out, as Master Dgui says, ammo shouldn't fit through the forks.

Let me know what you guys think!
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

For contrast, as much as I want it to be, by Dgui's definition: this is NOT a PFS. Dressed up with a little hockey tape.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Retake the picture with the marble even with the top forks . It will fit through with room to spare .


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

What is the main idea behind these? Just more compact?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Slingster said:


> What is the main idea behind these? Just more compact?


Straight up I don't have a clue. Guatemalan hunters used these suckers but I don't know why Dgui revived the style. I would say having such low forks sends the shot just over your knuckles and thus gives a wicked point shooting system. I can't film in the quail shed as my boss doesn't want his methods getting out, but between me and the other lads we smash a good 10 each morning. You just pretend you didn't notice them and ice them as they go back for a second round of feed. No time to aim, just give em a hex nut and if you don't hit em square, give em a boot.

Were talking farm vermin, as my grandmither said , 'Take what you're given.'

That's sweet old lady for "If it moves - kill it."

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I believe the idea is more compact,easily concealed,easily disposed of,and challenging to shoot.They are also cheaper to make.I like them because they are easier on my hands and very challenging.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Slingster said:


> What is the main idea behind these? Just more compact?


I don't get them either. The only thing I can think of is they are more pocketable, but how small are people's pocket they can't get a small flat frame in there? Many say they shoot them the same as regular frames, but the majority talk about need a twist, tweak and sometimes a flick of the frame. It gives people a challenge I guess, something more to master than a regular sized frame.

So for that reason, I don't worry about dimensions if I'm making a small shooter. Official PFS size or not, I don't worry about it. The ammo I shoot is usually 1/4" with the ones below, so it would basically be a flat top shooter if I followed the definition of PFS ammo pass through.

A marble easily fits though my smallest frames, so not pickles forks I guess.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

To each his own I shoot nothing but the OPFS after you learn it way there's no going back !
Imop.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

lunasling said:


> To each his own I shoot nothing but the OPFS after you learn it way there's no going back !
> Imop.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Ok, but why is the question?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks Bruce thst gave a nice clear picture, noting frames fork width. It's just a nit picky point, not even sure if Dgui would stick us on that point. Those are some smoking frames btw!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

brucered said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > To each his own I shoot nothing but the OPFS after you learn it way there's no going back !
> ...


Same question, I did it out of curiosity.

But every day PFS guys, what appeals to you?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

brucered said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > To each his own I shoot nothing but the OPFS after you learn it way there's no going back !
> ...


Why ? Every day carry I suppose fits in any pocket effortlessly.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

treefork said:


> Retake the picture with the marble even with the top forks . It will fit through with room to spare .


These are getting trimmed shorter I should have stated that sorry.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

To me they are a challenge, are very pocketable, and lend themselves to instinctive shooting. I am not very good at shooting them, but I will shoot them every once in a while. They also can be made out of almost any wood, without having to worry about strength. The one thing I cannot fathom is how people can shoot them without a twist, tweak, or flip.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Fortunately for me, way back in the spring of this year when I got started shooting slingshots again I failed to join the Forum and read all the many warnings and personal opinions about how difficult to shoot pickle fork slingshots are. Instead, I saw a couple PFS on eBay and bought a couple of them from Tripwire. One wood and one HDPE. Both with rather long/large grips and one small more PFS like. All with a fairly narrow fork gap. I didn't have the disadvantage of reading all the twist and tweek the pouch and then flip the wrist forward stuff. I just shot them and liked shooting them from the get go. I didn't understand that they are intended for 1/4 ammo or smaller and shot them with 3/8 ammo. I think my favorite of the bunch is one I bought latter in the game. A HDPE multi colored narrow fork with a palm swell grip from six sick sheep on eBay. I shot that one several times today with both 3/8 and .177 BBs. I know you are suppose to match bands to ammo but this little cute thing came with very short 1" wide TBG and handles any ammo I put in the pouch including BBs and 1/2 steel balls. And like so many have already mentioned, very small, compact and easy to carry.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Fortunately for me, way back in the spring of this year when I got started shooting slingshots again I failed to join the Forum and read all the many warnings and personal opinions about how difficult to shoot pickle fork slingshots are. Instead, I saw a couple PFS on eBay and bought a couple of them from Tripwire. One wood and one HDPE. Both with rather long/large grips and one small more PFS like. All with a fairly narrow fork gap. I didn't have the disadvantage of reading all the twist and tweek the pouch and then flip the wrist forward stuff. I just shot them and liked shooting them from the get go. I didn't understand that they are intended for 1/4 ammo or smaller and shot them with 3/8 ammo. I think my favorite of the bunch is one I bought latter in the game. A HDPE multi colored narrow fork with a palm swell grip from six sick sheep on eBay. I shot that one several times today with both 3/8 and .177 BBs. I know you are suppose to match bands to ammo but this little cute thing came with very short 1" wide TBG and handles any ammo I put in the pouch including BBs and 1/2 steel balls. And like so many have already mentioned, very small, compact and easy to carry.


Thanks for that JR, I myself don't tweak the pouch, just a mini flip on the frame hand to send it over the forks.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I can build them. From time to time I try to shoot them, then I reopen the scar from the last time I tried to shoot them. I swear never to try it again: until the next time.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> I can build them. From time to time I try to shoot them, then I reopen the scar from the last time I tried to shoot them. I swear never to try it again: until the next time.


My man Flip. Hahaha. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's her trimmed.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamen (Dec 2, 2016)

I feel the narrow fork gap lends itself well to the instinctive style of shooting and quick loading especially marbles. More like shooting a shotgun verses aiming through a rifle scope. Sure you can shoot a regular size frame the same way but the narrow forks seem to take some of the variables out of the equation. I'm more accurate shooting instinctive with them. That being said I'm still more consistent shooting a full sized side shooter aiming like a bow.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Got them forks buttoned tighter than a nuns corset. She's coming to work with me tomorrow. Were gonna smash some sparrows and mice together, that's why I love her:

She's a cheap date. 

Btw I hold the pouch with my teeth for those POV shots, hope that helps cats trying to get that image.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

I pretty much only shoot pfs. I love how compact they are. I really like the point and shoot aspect as well. Being able to make them out of nearly anything is a big advantage too. This is set up for bbs right now but I had it double banded for marbles with no problems at all. I've made a few ott slingshots but I always go right back to the pfs style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That little thing is so awesome. As my boy Turkey from work says, 'Damn son, thats nice twice.' LOL


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I like 'em

Small - quick draw and shoot - as I find them more instinctive (which I find I am more used to than aiming). I use 9.5mm Steel with 1745 singles 32" draw. And use them as I use a regular frame no tweaking or twisting (though I do sometimes). Hold at 45º usually.

They're fun.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I like 'em
> 
> Small - quick draw and shoot - as I find them more instinctive (which I find I am more used to than aiming). I use 9.5mm Steel with 1745 singles 32" draw. And use them as I use a regular frame no tweaking or twisting (though I do sometimes). Hold at 45º usually.
> 
> They're fun.


Thanks for that! Another no tweak shooter lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Jamen pretty much summed it up for me. I’m not into speed shooting, but I would sure love to be able to pull a PFS about half way up to my eyes and hit my intended target at one time I would have never dreamed I would be saying this, but here I go. The drug scene even in our small town has become very serious, so I now conceal carry. I also carry my boy shot sling shot. I wish I could carry a pfs for those up, close and personal situations. the absolute last thing I want to do is end someone’s life. Besides I have never seen any warnings about no slingshots past this point Where a friend of mine banks there is a sign outside that says No Firearms past this point just imagine a bank robber walking up to the door and thinking (What the hell am I going to do now I guess I will take the gun back to the car maybe a nice note would work just as well❤ A PFS just might help change the bad guys mind Or maybe a nice note to the robber asking them to please don’t rob us


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome looking PDFs Patsy1122 I forgot to give a negative niew shooting a PFS is like learning how to sky dive you may become proficient, but you have to survive the first timewithout too bad of injury.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I carry this little guy quite a bit. Im no pfs shooter by any stretch but the main thing is it's a lot of fun.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Jamen pretty much summed it up for me. I'm not into speed shooting, but I would sure love to be able to pull a PFS about half way up to my eyes and hit my intended target at one time I would have never dreamed I would be saying this, but here I go. The drug scene even in our small town has become very serious, so I now conceal carry. I also carry my boy shot slingshot. I wish I could carry a pfs for those up, close and personal situations. the absolute last thing I want to do is end someone's life. Besides I have never seen any warnings about no slingshots past this point Where a friend of mine banks there is a sign outside that says No Firearms past this point just imagine a bank robber walking up to the door and thinking (What the **** am I going to do now I guess I will take the gun back to the car maybe a nice note would work just as well A PFS just might help change the bad guys mind Or maybe a nice note to the robber asking them to please don't rob us


Gotta say it Tag, I'm in the same boat. The opioid crisis is no joke around here. I've stopped more than one fight with a .40 lead. The draw just looks so aggressive most don't want to know what will happen if you let go. A PFS is even uglier because you can't even see the frame.

I wouldn't want to have to do someone in either - but if it's them or me and I've got a proper setup, they're getting a slug.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My friend is a jailer, and it’s more serious than people realize


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tag said:


> Awesome looking PDFs Patsy1122 I forgot to give a negative niew shooting a PFS is like learning how to sky dive you may become proficient, but you have to survive the first timewithout too bad of injury.


That is true! I think anyone wanting to try a pfs should start with a light band set and some bbs till they get the feel for how they shoot. At least then the stings not quite as bad haha. Had a few of them skim my hand between the thumb and pointer finger and one pretty nasty hit with 3/8 steel when I first started. Luckily I live in the boonies so no one could hear the abundance of swearing and yelling that proceeded.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

For Tag and those others who find the PFS so intimidating but still would like to carry one with them 24/7, go for it all out without reservations and without fear of the PFS. I started shooting PFS using a couple of long handled PFS from Tripwire on eBay. He sells a wood and a HDPE version. I banded them with TBG....and before I discovered the joy of flat bands, i drilled a hole in thee center of the band grove and stuck a doubled set of tubes through the hole secured by a short piece of paracord. I had not read all of the negative and fearful comments or warnings about the danger of shooting PFS so just shot them and enjoyed it. I did realize that there was something radically different about the frame and certainly figured out that the ammo had to pass over the top and not through the fork. But it worked for me. Once I read all the fear mongering and must twist, tweek and flip warnings on the forum I figured it worth a try. Well so much for that. I got fork hits and lost my accuracy when I did as told instead of just considering the PFS just another slingshot. It reminds me of the warnings when shooting a snub nose revolver....you'll shoot a finger off with one of those short barrelled things if you hold it with both hands, etc., etc. Don't allow others to instill fear into your head and just figure it out for yourself. It worked for me. For the reasons you state in carrying a PFS for EDC take on the attitude that that PFS is your best friend instead of your worst enemy. Practice with your PFS multiple times every day for short sessions even if you only shoot 5-10 shots per session. Never end on a bad note. Always end with a good shot. Then that is what you will remember about your last shooting session with your PFS. Speaking of ammo, the PFS is really fun to shoot paint balls with.

Want to take a bit of pride in ownership of your PFS? Make your own or find a tree fork that will make a good one....or order an aluminum blank from Pocket Predator then shine it up and add some scales to it. Then you have a personal investment in the thing and won't be so willing to give up on shooting it. Take an I Can Do This Attitude. Don't give up and don't make up your mind that you can't do it....do just the opposite. Stop thinking negative and take on a winning attitude toward the PFS and every other type of slingshot you grab hold of. Like I heard some pro football coach once say.....Shooting a slingshot is 95% attitude, the other 50% is skill.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Forgot to mention: I don't stand on my PFS. I hold it in my left hand.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly hit the nail on the head, if you've never read it read "The Book of the Five Rings" by Miramoto Musashi.

To the note of trainig without fear :

He was the greatest Samurai that ever lived, and he used to say 'Train in places that would terrify your opponent's ' He would practice swordsmanship on the mountain tops during high winds to work on his footwork. I don't suggest this, my point is fear can be a great distress to someone learning a new skill - or you can employ it to to better your technique.

It's up to you.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

-3° but were out here putting it to work.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I love em. Yes there is a bit of a learning curve when shooting them for the first time. There are a bunch of great instructional videos out there to help one learn.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Chef: That is how my Dad taught me to ride horses. From the time I was 4 with an untrained Shetland Pony. As I progressed Dad would buy me another unbroke horse that someone else was afraid of. The only broke horses I rode were horses that I trained myself. As soon as one was broke to ride Dad sold them and bought me another colt to train. The only thing I feared was that apricot switch if I didn't get back on after being thrown.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

I shoot pfs because it is compact for one .. for two it's very fast to draw and shoot ... for Arials there is no match .. once you aquire the technique for it it's great for instinctive shooting .. the ammo does travel very close to the hand .. which for me makes it easy to point and shoot ... it's super easy to reload .. well with tubes especially.. and for me the forks and tubes being very close together make a for a easier way to gauge where it's going .. if that makes sense .. with wider forks it's harder for me to gauge when shooting instinctive ... I'm still learning .. but I hit my target sometimes ! ... happy shooting all!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I shoot pfs because it is compact for one .. for two it's very fast to draw and shoot ... for Arials there is no match .. once you aquire the technique for it it's great for instinctive shooting .. the ammo does travel very close to the hand .. which for me makes it easy to point and shoot ... it's super easy to reload .. well with tubes especially.. and for me the forks and tubes being very close together make a for a easier way to gauge where it's going .. if that makes sense .. with wider forks it's harder for me to gauge when shooting instinctive ... I'm still learning .. but I hit my target sometimes ! ... happy shooting all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Joey is arguably the best shooter of a PFS next to Dgui, so heed his words!

Thanks for posting m8!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Chef: That is how my Dad taught me to ride horses. From the time I was 4 with an untrained Shetland Pony. As I progressed Dad would buy me another unbroke horse that someone else was afraid of. The only broke horses I rode were horses that I trained myself. As soon as one was broke to ride Dad sold them and bought me another colt to train. The only thing I feared was that apricot switch if I didn't get back on after being thrown.


Thanks for that JR a very real image! Lads and their dad's had very different relationships than they have today.

Respect was earned.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Also I just realized I'm Chef.

"Hello there children!"

https://goo.gl/images/fiJQnh

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do not shoot them pfs normaly, but these days I am practicing since I got Lizard from truthornothing. No definite opinion yet, to early.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Chef: That is how my Dad taught me to ride horses. From the time I was 4 with an untrained Shetland Pony. As I progressed Dad would buy me another unbroke horse that someone else was afraid of. The only broke horses I rode were horses that I trained myself. As soon as one was broke to ride Dad sold them and bought me another colt to train. The only thing I feared was that apricot switch if I didn't get back on after being thrown.
> ...


Also resembles how we learned to swim before they had community pools and whimmpy kiddie pools with city instructors. We were just thrown in the water and told to swim back to shore.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

When I was a kid I shot a "wishbone" style slingshot because that was my grandfather's idea of what a slingshot should be. It had long spindly forks that flexed when I shot which made it difficult to learn to shoot accurately but that was what I had. Living out in the country, the only ammo available was rocks but there were plenty of them. That meant that I got to practice a lot.

The whole time I was shooting that sling I thought that the forks should be shorter and thicker and always thought that if I made a slingshot I would make it differently than my grandfather had made the one he gave me. I loved that slingshot and used it for years. I still have it today but I shoot one that has shorted and thicker forks but not short enough to be a pickle. It seems to me that if you make the forks very short with the bands close together a slingshot would be more accurate and intuitively easier to know where it would hit. The problem is it makes it harder to shoot without hitting your hand. I don't shoot a pickle....yet so I'll leave it to the experts to explain that part.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

I stand behind Pickle Forks. ALWAYS...

I had shot a PFS and wasn't that excited, then I found a Natural fork across from my house that I thought would only be good for a PFS. I cut it and took it home. I put it in the ceiling of my utility room, till the next Summer. The build I wanted to do had split while drying, and the PFS next to it caught my eye.

I roughly shaped it and threw it together because I hadn't been too impressed with the one I had shot. It looks like crap, but I decided to band it up and shoot a few marbles. Wow. It shot great.

Never a fork hit, and it seemed to be pointing where I wanted it to shoot.

I WAS HOOKED ON THE PFS.

I have a SCOUT that shoots better, but my preference is the PFS.

I still don't own a store bought PFS, but maybe one day...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm stoked this topic took off like it did, seems to have every one asking "Hey, what about pickle forks?".

That was my whole point; they can be an option. And for a guy like myself that works in close proximity to rodents on a daily basis, they keep me from having to resort to a shovel.

I can't stress enough how similar it looks to humans hit with civil war era cannons.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I was never a fan of them. They just aren't for me.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot pfs because it is compact for one .. for two it's very fast to draw and shoot ... for Arials there is no match .. once you aquire the technique for it it's great for instinctive shooting .. the ammo does travel very close to the hand .. which for me makes it easy to point and shoot ... it's super easy to reload .. well with tubes especially.. and for me the forks and tubes being very close together make a for a easier way to gauge where it's going .. if that makes sense .. with wider forks it's harder for me to gauge when shooting instinctive ... I'm still learning .. but I hit my target sometimes ! ... happy shooting all!
> ...


No problem pal !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I do not shoot the pickle fork as I believe it to be an implement of the dark arts. Dgui and Joey are powerful mystics who laugh at us while they ply their craft. Regular humans can't shoot that well. The reason their shooting looks magical is because it is... Beware.

edit: There may be chanting involved, and candles... No one knows for sure.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Mr. Nice said:


> I do not shoot the pickle fork as I believe it to be an implement of the dark arts. Dgui and Joey are powerful mystics who laugh at us while they ply their craft. Regular humans can't shoot that well. The reason their shooting looks magical is because it is... Beware.
> 
> edit: There may be chanting involved, and candles... No one knows for sure.


Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Guess I may have turned to the dark side... Need to get the T-shirt and matching chanting manual and candles.

When I first started I was like yeah whatever PFS and them guys... then tried it out - took to it right away - yet to shoot myself or a frame...


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Where can I get me one of them things?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I’ve made a few, and even like Dugi’s just can’t get the thing to work for me, even watched videos, still nope, so I still make mine small for pocket size, but when I go Pf’rs, things go down the dumper, so I figure do not need any more frustration, happy with what I got.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

OPFS the gentleman's frame ! Gotta luv it !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## FlatheadShooter58 (Apr 28, 2017)

Got a couple pickles from Joey. They’re different but I like them.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Mr. Nice said:


> I do not shoot the pickle fork as I believe it to be an implement of the dark arts. Dgui and Joey are powerful mystics who laugh at us while they ply their craft. Regular humans can't shoot that well. The reason their shooting looks magical is because it is... Beware.
> 
> edit: There may be chanting involved, and candles... No one knows for sure.


 :yeahthat: anic:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

flipgun said:


> Mr. Nice said:
> 
> 
> > I do not shoot the pickle fork as I believe it to be an implement of the dark arts. Dgui and Joey are powerful mystics who laugh at us while they ply their craft. Regular humans can't shoot that well. The reason their shooting looks magical is because it is... Beware.
> ...


Always said they were wizards ! Lol .

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

It is fun to share with others. I just traded an HDPE Green large/long handled PFS from Tripwire for a braided wrist lanyard. Check out the classifieds in the for trade section if you're in the market for a nice paracord braided lanyard for your slingshot.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

I shoot my PFSs about as well instinctively as aimed.

A PFS in the pocket with a hand full of marbles, allows me to plink at cans and plastic bottles.

Also allows me to shoot Water Moccasins on the creek in front of my house, and Ground Squirrels in my yard.

A slingshot in the house isn't the answer. One in my pocket allows me to shoot at targets of opportunity.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

S.C.Daniel said:


> I shoot my PFSs about as well instinctively as aimed.
> A PFS in the pocket with a hand full of marbles, allows me to plink at cans and plastic bottles.
> Also allows me to shoot Water Moccasins on the creek in front of my house, and Ground Squirrels in my yard.
> A slingshot in the house isn't the answer. One in my pocket allows me to shoot at targets of opportunity.


Snake (venomous) hunting with a slingshot is actually on my bucket list lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I used to hunt venomous snakes in the swamps on Eglin Air Force reservation in Florida. I would rent a small aluminum boat and travel up the river into the swamp and stop on one of the small islands that dotted the swamp. These islands were seldom more than an acre but were loaded with cotton mouth and copper head snakes. I was armed with a 38 cal. revolver rather than a slingshot but it was still a lot of fun. I would nudge the boat up onto the island and stand in the front of the boat and scan the land around the boat. Usually I would find 2 or 3 curled up near the boat. I would shoot them in the head and then step out of the boat. I would carry two boxes of ammo and take a step or two and scan the ground for snakes. Usually I would find a snake every couple steps and shoot them. They were all very large poisonous snakes and I would continue working my way in toward the center of the island until I had shot all the ammo from one box of ammo. Then I would turn around and start working my way back to the boat.

I was young and immortal back then and often did this alone which was very stupid on my part but I managed to make it out of the swamp without getting bit by the snakes which could have been a real problem. The adrenal rush brought me back many times. I never tried a slingshot but in all honesty I should have brought a shotgun.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Only frame I shoot now days best EDC frame to use in my opinion!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

This one comes to work every night last 2 weeks me and coworker play with it shooting cans no injuries yet lol


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

VAshooter said:


> I used to hunt venomous snakes in the swamps on Eglin Air Force reservation in Florida. I would rent a small aluminum boat and travel up the river into the swamp and stop on one of the small islands that dotted the swamp. These islands were seldom more than an acre but were loaded with cotton mouth and copper head snakes. I was armed with a 38 cal. revolver rather than a slingshot but it was still a lot of fun. I would nudge the boat up onto the island and stand in the front of the boat and scan the land around the boat. Usually I would find 2 or 3 curled up near the boat. I would shoot them in the head and then step out of the boat. I would carry two boxes of ammo and take a step or two and scan the ground for snakes. Usually I would find a snake every couple steps and shoot them. They were all very large poisonous snakes and I would continue working my way in toward the center of the island until I had shot all the ammo from one box of ammo. Then I would turn around and start working my way back to the boat.
> 
> I was young and immortal back then and often did this alone which was very stupid on my part but I managed to make it out of the swamp without getting bit by the snakes which could have been a real problem. The adrenal rush brought me back many times. I never tried a slingshot but in all honesty I should have brought a shotgun.


Very cool story, sounds like a riot! I can't help but agree with you about the shotgun though, personally I guess I would prefer something like a .410 but I really enjoy slingshots. Trouble is, if you miss there's no fast follow-up shot.

Hence the double dose of adrenaline lol! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

